# BA for sale, everything for 100$ paypal



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm trying to re-do my fish tank, and have too many other 40k projects going on to focus on my BA. I'm selling *everything together for 100$*, which is a huge fucking deal, as I paid nearly 3 times that for them. The *price includes shipping to anywhere in the US or Canada*, when it comes to other countries, we can easily work something out after I talk with the local post office. It will *also include all my leftover BA bits* and one of those plastic seperator things that you keep them in.

Here is what I've got:

- Dante Conversion
- Sanguinary Guard (x5) three are fully painted, the other 2 are either primed or in the process
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, melta gun
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, melta gun
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, Flamer
- Squad of 5 Marines, sergeant with PF, Flamer
(All marines made using a mix of sanguinary bits and DC bits. About half are painted in a Angels Sanguine halved scheme and based, the other half are primed black)
- Death Company squad (x5) primed white (one thin coat) with some brown washes, I was going for a look similiar to Xenobiotics BA Successors
- Scout Snipers(x4) with missile launcher - primed black
-Lemartes, painted in the traditional DC scheme
-BA Codex, perfect condition - looks brand new with no creases tears

Here is an example of my work when it comes to painting, all mould lines have been removed as well. However, all of my Marines now have regular DC backpacks in place of the jump packs so they can be thrown into Razorbacks with the exception of the DC squad.










I will also provide any requested paint schemes to finish out the Marines in the army who aren't painted so they blend in. Or you can strip everything and start over, doesn't matter to me, just trying to get rid of them for some money towards my fish tank.

Thanks!
Cheers


----------

